# Pretty Betta



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

I love watching this guy swim around. He's so pretty. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

He is very beautiful!


----------



## AlexMason (Mar 19, 2014)

*Betta*

Its always feel good to see fish swim and hide behind tank plants.
Betta has beautiful fins.........enjoy his swimming.........


----------

